# Millie's puppy training/socialisation booked



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone

Well I have found a puppy training class nearby and Millie goes next tuesday for the first time. The course runs for 6 weeks and the lady who runs the classes said she has a few cockapoo's so I am really excited about taking her now.

Fingers crossed Millie will enjoy the time.

Tx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Yay - we start on Monday... let me know how you get on!! Good luck with it.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Will do hun... hope all goes well for you too x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What is quite funny is I have Binky booked into a class starting on the 3rd Oct..and we don't even own her yet!


----------

